# I don't get pings from people inside military bases



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am military and have access to get on base. Getting on and off base is not the issue. When I go online with the partner app, if the rider is on base and requests an uber, it goes to someone else even if I am closer to the person requesting a ride. Some other people I work with do not have this issue and they can be seen and get pings from people on base. You cannot even see my car from the rider app when I am online. Does anyone know why this would be doing this?


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

How does Uber differentiate you have military base access? Just curious.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Hi Justin...are you Navy? If so, and if you been in for a year or less....I've probably been your Uber driver at least once in the last year. 
If you are Navy, then you should be aware that Uber puts a 'Geo-Fence' around military bases. At least that is the situation here at the Great Lake, IL base. UberX is only allowed to DROP OFF NEAR the main gate....but we are not allowed to pick up either ON or NEAR the base. I'm not sure if all bases are like this because I hear this is more of an issue with the local Taxi companies than 'National Security' issues. 

Also, if you've taken less than 25 rides and your area has POOL....I hear you will not receive pool* pings until you've taken at least 25 rides*.
Don't know what else to tell you unless I have more info about your specific situation.

ETA: I googled NE NC military bases and only see Air Force and Marine Corps...so I don't know what Uber's policy regarding Geo-fencing those bases.


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

There can't be a get fence around it because it works for some drivers. It's a marine base.


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

NAS Jacksonville is not geo fenced either. But I believe most pick ups are made at the front gate unless the driver is retired/dep/mil. Still, since I have never received one, hard to tell. It would be nice, if like Pizza delivery, there would be a way to steer those rides to drivers with access.


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

I am active duty but I'm missing out on rides cause when the pin/pickup location is on base, my car disappears. Some cars are able to be seen and get rides requested and some are like me and disappear


----------



## JaxUbermom (Jan 26, 2016)

That is weird. You drive out the gate and it reappears? That is indeed a fence. Maybe it's their cell carrier? Can't discuss why I ask if that might be a reason, but compare with your driver buds on their carriers.


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

I logged on my account on someone else's phone and it still didn't work.


----------



## iamkitkatbar (Nov 17, 2015)

Im active duty 4 years USN I uber in Port Hueneme and Ive gotten pleanty of calls on base, at the gate and taken people onto base. Now they are fussing about the Uber/Lyft logo being displayed even if km not driving so I take it off wheb coming on base


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

i can't stand the support. i have explained to them so many times whats going on and they keep sending me generic emails. i wondered if it was because i have an iPhone 6 and not an android but i logged in on someone else android and it still didn't work. i don't know what is going on. it is very annoying and I'm losing so much money by not being able to be pinged by people on base.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

justin32423 said:


> i can't stand the support. i have explained to them so many times whats going on and they keep sending me generic emails. i wondered if it was because i have an iPhone 6 and not an android but i logged in on someone else android and it still didn't work. i don't know what is going on. it is very annoying and I'm losing so much money by not being able to be pinged by people on base.


Do you drive UberX? Do the other drivers also drive X? How many total rides have you done?


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

Yes and yes and 24 completed rides


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

Take ONE more pax and then see if your problem goes away! 

BTW, do you LIVE on base?


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

Why would having 25 trips change it? And no I don't live on base. But the majority of trips around here come from base and they can't see me.


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

justin32423 said:


> Why would having 25 trips change it? And no I don't live on base. But the majority of trips around here come from base and they can't see me.


Well....let's just say, Uber doesn't tell us everythng we need to know. I don't know the exact reason...but seems like 25 rides is a threshold of some sort to get ALL ride requests.

Here in our area, you can't receive pool pings until you've hit 25 rides. (Definitely a blessing) So, for lack of a better explanation....see if you get ride requests from the base after you've completed your 25th ride. If that doesn't work...then I still have no explanation for you.


----------



## justin32423 (Feb 22, 2016)

but my first day driving i got two requests from base, and since then it hasnt worked. also i know someone else who has 60 trips with the same problem. i can't believe how hard of a time i have been having trying to get this resolved with uber. its getting ridiculous


----------

